# ECF: Game 1: Pistons @ Heat



## -33-

<center>
PLAYOFFS 2005

Eastern Conference Finals
Game One
Monday, May 23rd--8:00ET TNT









Miami Heat
(59-23)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(54-28)

Series
(0-0 Heat)

Previous Results:
Heat 77 @ Pistons 78
Heat 89 @ Pistons 78
 Pistons 80 @ Heat 72


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

_Heat Bench:_
Alonzo Mourning
Keyon Dooling
Shandon Anderson
Michael Doleac
Christian Laettner
Rasual Butler 
Steve Smith

</center>


----------



## BlackNRed

I think Shaq will be ready to roll. He has to be at least 75% now. Come Monday he'll have been out of action for about 2 weeks. I think he is just creating a smoke screen more than anything. At least I hope that is the case. In any event i'll say Heat 94 Pistons 89 in Game 1.


----------



## MarioChalmers

Psss.... easy win for us.


----------



## dap

Heat wins 173-45. Wade drops 172 to break Wilt's record, and SVG scores that one other point.


----------



## BlackNRed

dap said:


> Heat wins 173-45. Wade drops 172 to break Wilt's record, and SVG scores that one other point.


Are you saying we won't break 200? The Pistons D is good, but not that good. Where's the faith? :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai

Wow. 2 best teams have small boards. I expect the Heat to take the series and this game.

Heat 4-1


----------



## Jermaniac Fan

Heat will win the series 4-2.. http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=169089


----------



## UD40

Man, just looking at those starting 5's gets me pumped. This will be a awsome series. Some people would say the Pistons will win, but of course those are people that dont know about dj and udon. One more day till we throw down, cant wait


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

My prediction: 
Heat 100
-
Pistons 93


----------



## BrettNYK

I'm not predicting the score, but I think that the Heat will win in 6. But it will be one helluva series.


----------



## nickrock23

Kekai23 said:


> Wow. 2 best teams have small boards. I expect the Heat to take the series and this game.
> 
> Heat 4-1


it's the motion in the ocean


----------



## BlackNRed

Go DJ! said:


> Man, just looking at those starting 5's gets me pumped. This will be a awsome series. Some people would say the Pistons will win, but of course those are people that dont know about dj and udon. One more day till we throw down, cant wait


DJ and Udon? It's all about Eddie Jones baby. :biggrin:


----------



## UD40

lol, and ej too


----------



## HEATFREAK

damn this will be a good matchup... HEAT in 6


----------



## the wall

Hey guys Pistons fan here, just have a question about Eddie Jones...

It seems like everytime I see him play he can't hit a 3 pointer. I know that he is touted as a good shooter, is it just he happens to be cold when I've been watching, or is he really an overated shooter? 

Thanks a lot, should be a great series.


----------



## BlackNRed

the wall said:


> Hey guys Pistons fan here, just have a question about Eddie Jones...
> 
> It seems like everytime I see him play he can't hit a 3 pointer. I know that he is touted as a good shooter, is it just he happens to be cold when I've been watching, or is he really an overated shooter?
> 
> Thanks a lot, should be a great series.


Well, he's definately not overrated. I will say that there is times that he gets into shooting droughts (what player doesn't). But he has pretty much been money in this years playoffs. He hit a game winning 3 against the Wizards when they were making a run on us in game 4.

He's a non-factor as far as Pistons fans are concerned. Or at least it seems that way. Eddie is not the guy that is gonna light you up, more like the guy thats gonna pester you, and do a lot of the little things. He'll make it that much harder in your quest to Beat the Heat.


----------



## HEATFREAK

EJ is a great shooter... he is shooting almost 50% from 3pt range


----------



## nickrock23

eddie has been streaky for a long long time. he is going to have his 1-6 games from 3, but he is #10 all time in 3-pointers so he will make his share in the end. id be more concerned with his defense. he's #1 in the playoffs in +/- ratio.


----------



## nickrock23

sorry , ginobili is now #1, eddie #2, prince #3 (all good defenders)

http://www.82games.com/playoffs/playoffs.htm


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

Miami will be losing at halftime by 5 points, they will have some rust, they will take the win down the strech, it will be 89 to 82 Miami win.


----------



## thekid

Gotta add Eddie has made some pretty big shots in the playoffs.


----------



## Cap

If Shaq misses any games at all, this series is in the bag for the Pistons (in 5 if Shaq misses just one game), assuming the Pistons don't suffer injury as well. If Shaq plays every game, but is hobbled and 90% or worse, it'll go 6 games, with the Pistons pulling it out. If Shaq is somehow miraculously 100% by Game 1, this should go 7 games, and at that point it's a tossup.

I'm guessing Shaq is no better than 80%-85% the whole series (and reinjuries himself a little during the series), and the Pistons take this in 6 as a result.


----------



## BlackNRed

EHL said:


> If Shaq misses any games at all, this series is in the bag for the Pistons (in 5 if Shaq misses just one game), assuming the Pistons don't suffer injury as well. If Shaq plays every game, but is hobbled and 90% or worse, it'll go 6 games, with the Pistons pulling it out. If Shaq is somehow miraculously 100% by Game 1, this should go 7 games, and at that point it's a tossup.
> 
> I'm guessing Shaq is no better than 80%-85% the whole series (and reinjuries himself a little during the series), and the Pistons take this in 6 as a result.


----------



## OG

Heat take the first 2 games, and win the series in 5 or 6.


----------



## Nocioni

Three-time Defensive Player of the Year. The first undrafted 
player in NBA history to start in an All-Star game. Big Ben is quite 
possibly the best defensive player since Bill Russell. His defense on 
Shaq is a big reason why the Pistons were able to beat the Lakers. No, 
he didn’t stop Shaq (26.6 ppg on a ridiculous .631 FG%), but the 
Pistons didn’t double team Shaq, allowing them to guard everyone else, 
which meant being able to use the “Jordan Rules” on Kobe Bryant. 
Wallace took away offensive rebounds from Shaq. Shaq averaged 15.7 rpg 
(5.3 offensive) against Minnesota, but only 10.8 (3.0 offensive) 
against Detroit). Wallace also denied pass entry into the post better 
than anybody else would be able to do against Shaq. Wallace also never 
got in foul trouble the entire series, which kept him in the game and 
Shaq off the line (Shaq took 55 FTs compared to 93 against the 
T’Wolves) Limiting Shaq’s touches and forcing Kobe into bad shots is 
what helped the Pistons achieve victory. Do I think this same strategy 
will work against Shaq in Miami? Yes, and no. The Lakers were not a 
deep or balanced team. Miami is not that deep, but at the least they 
are balanced. Jones/Smith/Laettner should generate more outside 
offense than Payton/Fisher/Medvedenko against Detroit. But ultimately, 
I doubt it will be enough of a difference, it will be up to Shaq to 
dominate even more than he did against Detroit in the playoffs, and 
become a top defensive presence again, if the Heat want to have any 
hope of defeating Detroit.


----------



## mippo

I really don't understand the logic that Miami is not that deep. We're one of the deepest teams in the league. In 5 out of 8 game we played 11 of our 12 available players. The 12th guy not getting play time is Steve Smith, a former all-star and likely still a pretty deadly shooter. 

Keyon Dooling 
Alonzo Mourning 
Christian Laettner 
Shandon Anderson 
Rasual Butler 

All of those come in and contribute off the bench. Shandon Anderson and Zo are pretty good defensively and you have Dooling who has been great in the playoffs and Laettner who can contribute offensively as well. 

Steve Smith likely can still come in and play if needed. He just isn't needed because we have other people doing his job. He's basically on the team in case someone gets injured but is definately capable of contributing, it just isn't needed. 

Michael Doleac .... Nothing to say! At least he only gets like 3 minutes a game. 

We can pretty much play any of our 12 players on the playoff roster, and typically play almost all of them in each game. Really, you can't get much deeper.


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Very simple, if Shaq is MDE, Heat win game 1. If Shaq doesn't play = L. If Shaq plays but isn't MDE, probably still an L unless DWade goes off again.


----------



## Lope31

It's just about game time, it's gonna be great. I just hope we don't get clobbered as badly as dap thinks we will.  

The keys for Detroit are making sure Haslem doesn't go all Jeff Foster on the boards, Prince contains Wade and the Pistons keep the ball moving and knock down there open shots. It'll be a good one.


----------



## UD40

Lope31 said:


> It's just about game time, it's gonna be great. I just hope we don't get clobbered as badly as dap thinks we will.
> 
> The keys for Detroit are *making sure Haslem doesn't go all Jeff Foster on the boards*, Prince contains Wade and the Pistons keep the ball moving and knock down there open shots. It'll be a good one.



Udon is just sick on the boards. If he stays healthy/gets healthy, I honestly think Sheed is in for a rood awakening. Haslem can snatch 15-20 boards on ya, if your not careful. Lope, Prince vs. Wade!?!?! O man, I would die to see that! The anticipation is building up, well, atleast i have some Stump The Schwab to pass the time. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq is a gametime decision according to Excite Sports.


----------



## -33-

Shaq is playing!

I'll be back after the game....

GO HEAT!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

So Shaq will play but Zo is starting?


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq will play, but is he starting? He's obviously not 100%. They just showed some syringes talken about some drug he's shooting up for the pain. That's no good.


----------



## reHEATed

they just changed the board in looked like when they went to commercial...great timing lol


----------



## UD40

Shaqs looking good!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaq hit his 1st shot!!!

Nice!!!


----------



## reHEATed

Eddie is looking sharp


----------



## BlackNRed

Eddie Eddie Eddie!


----------



## UD40

Shaq is doing great with his injury


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq 2-2 4 pts..

Turnover Det.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaq is killing it early!!!:biggrin:


----------



## UD40

how could dj miss th....o, nmv, shaq threw it down


----------



## BlackNRed

3-3 6 pts 1 dunk


----------



## BlackNRed

4-4 8 pts.

Sheed hits back to back 3s

13-13


----------



## reHEATed

these 3's by detroit are not going to keep going in


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq 4-4 8 pts 1 blk.. He's on Fiah!

Shaq sits Zo comes in
Wade fouled.. shoots 2
17-13 MIA


----------



## UD40

shaq is unconsious right now! amazing!


----------



## reHEATed

shaq getting a rest very early on


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Zo with the crush!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade drives to the lane, sweet pass to Zo for the SLAMMA JAMMA! :banana: 19-15 HEAT!


----------



## mippo

This Detroit defense is absolutely stifling. We're only on pace to hit 40 in the quarter.


----------



## UD40

this is going to be one of those i score-you score type games


----------



## UD40

eddie eddie eddie!!! you gotta love him!


----------



## reHEATed

ok....somebody get on sheed now


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

We're not even guarding Sheed on the perimeter!


----------



## reHEATed

bs foul on jones....


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Thats 2 fouls on E.J.!


----------



## JeepLiberty03

Pretty good quarter. Hopefully Shaq can continue to play at this level. :clap:


----------



## BlackNRed

...


----------



## reHEATed

take rasual out


----------



## BlackNRed

Nice save Shaq.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

wadeshaqeddie said:


> take rasual out


Agreed!

Anderson should be getting his PT!


----------



## reHEATed

free throws suck


----------



## BlackNRed

> Anderson should be getting his PT


Yeah, definately


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaq on 1 leg owns Big Ben!!!


----------



## reHEATed

OVER THE BACK

my god, call the f'n foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

E.J. for 3!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

No swearing.


----------



## BlackNRed

Wow, just wow.


----------



## BlackNRed

Yeah, if they clothesline Wade they may call a foul.. if we're lucky.


----------



## reHEATed

Detroit has 4 fouls this entire half...

pathetic reffing.


----------



## reHEATed

WHAT WAS THAT...2 people fouled shaq there


----------



## BlackNRed

This is just sick.


----------



## reHEATed

wade got fouled when he caught the ball and again when he shot that ball....should of been an and 1


----------



## reHEATed

and dooling got hit across the arm right there to end the half....this is absolutely pathetic


----------



## BlackNRed

No swearing!

I didn't know little stars counted as swearing.. go figure. :nonono:


----------



## nickrock23

billups and sheed should be fouled out already. i think billups got like 12 fouls ..
this is gonna be a sick series. excellent play by both teams.


----------



## kidd2rj

god i hate the pistons. Their philosophy is to foul on every play knowing the refs can't call everything a foul. Wade has been fouled so many times by prince with nothing called. that non call at the end of the first was unbelievable with prince making so much contact on wade's shot. and can someone call an over the back on ben wallace...just once. my god.


----------



## mippo

I'm sure someone will talk to the refs and it will be made up in the 2nd half. Detroit got away with a ton of fouls in that half. Some were extremely obvious missed calls it's like their whistles are broken. Two people hack shaq, they aren't even going for the ball and it's not called? 

All in all not a bad half, we need to pick it up in the second half which we normally do anyway.


----------



## BlackNRed

nickrock23 said:


> billups and sheed should be fouled out already. i think billups got like 12 fouls ..
> this is gonna be a sick series. excellent play by both teams.


They're obviously calling the game in the Pistons favor, IN OUR house. Imagine how bad it's gonna be when we go to Detroit.


----------



## mippo

I think we can also count on a much better 2nd half from Dwyane Wade as well. He obviously got very frustrated in the first half and it showed, he missed a few layups and a bunch of shots he normally hits. Usually he calms down at half time, and comes out blazing.


----------



## nickrock23

the reason why det. gets away with alot of stuff is cause they come up with so many clean blocks and clean defensive plays. they get the benefit of the doubt cause they're so good on D. we got away with a couple of calls too. 
the experts said if they call it tight, it'll be a short series for the pistons. that doesnt look like its going to happen. the level of play in this game is sick. this is also the best i've seen eddie play since he was in charlotte. shaq is playing a near perfect game. 
it's a little disheartening that we've shot well on offense, only had 1 or 2 defensive lapses, and we're still down 1. 

hopefully the refs clean it up, or you can count on a Zo-Ben brawl.. trust me


----------



## reHEATed

ok..down 9 now.....if we could actually get to the line, we could come back in this game...but the way this game is going, there will be less than 15 ft for both teams combined


----------



## BlackNRed

Wade is choking.


----------



## nickrock23

haslem wouldn't have travelled if he wasn't shoved by wallace and wallace lol


----------



## reHEATed

"frustration sets in because of the speed and quickness"

no, frustration comes from getting hacked play after play and not getting even 1 foul call


----------



## kidd2rj

why is it that the refs allow the pistons to get away with all kinds of contact yet when the other team does the same thing, it's a foul. Wallaces and prince are allowed to play right up on their man with no fouls called yet someone like haslem or jones does the same thing and it's a foul. be consistent dammit. either call both a foul or let them play


----------



## reHEATed

what does wade expect...

even when 2 guys hack him he is not going to get a call


----------



## BlackNRed

holy mother they called something..


----------



## nickrock23

wadeshaqeddie said:


> what does wade expect...
> 
> even when 2 guys hack him he is not going to get a call


he got fouled by 3 guys on that play.. its ok, eventually sheed will start missing. we'll get back in it


----------



## mippo

They have to start calling fouls or the game is going to get violent. Hamilton just got popped in the face twice in a row and we are probably pretty close to a frustration push/fight. 

Pretty horrible officiating. Really if they call it tight, it favors the Heat but if they don't call jack ****, it heavily favors Detroit and they aren't calling anything. It's not even in the middle. 

Heat get to the line more then any team in the NBA, but Detroit only had 4 fouls against them after 2.5 quarters? What the ....


----------



## BlackNRed

Shaq/Zo in the game at the same time!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Shaq and Zo on the court at the same time!

Smash these fools!


----------



## reHEATed

over the back and a clean block


----------



## mippo

Outside of the first few minutes, Heat didn't play all that bad that quarter. Detroit is really just shooting lights out right now, gotta give them credit they hit a lot of tough shots in that 3rd quarter.


----------



## reHEATed

finally a loose ball foul is called


----------



## nickrock23

damm mourning was fouled there. we cant win this way


----------



## BlackNRed

Just give Eddie the ball, he's Wade for the night.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

mippo said:


> Outside of the first few minutes, Heat didn't play all that bad that quarter. Detroit is really just shooting lights out right now, gotta give them credit they hit a lot of tough shots in that 3rd quarter.


Can u say horrid officiating?

The refs arent even calling fouls when the Pistons blatantly hack us!


----------



## nickrock23

mourning blocked it off Bens hand.. god damm, this is pathetic


----------



## nickrock23

One Time Dj


----------



## BlackNRed

Well, after a dispicable officiated game, Wade not playing well, we're still only down by 4. Damon finally steps up and drills a shot. Where was he the last 42 minutes?


----------



## reHEATed

> we cant win this way


yep. Getting to the line is a big part of our game, and when the refs take that away we will have a tough time winning


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

We're finally hitting sum f'n shots!!!


----------



## BlackNRed

We can still win this game boys..


----------



## BlackNRed

Jesus Wade..


----------



## reHEATed

Make a set play to get eddie a 3


----------



## ian

Heated said:


> Jesus Wade..


Everyone told me Wade would get 40


----------



## reHEATed

ian said:


> Everyone told me Wade would get 40


if he got calls for when he got hacked about 30 times, he could of had a chance to get 40


----------



## reHEATed

we couldnt score when we needed to.....thats like 5 possessions in a row that we had a chance


----------



## BlackNRed

ian said:


> Everyone told me Wade would get 40


Get lost you clown, if it wasn't for your pocket refs you lose this game.


----------



## Kirk20

Wow ... Detroit comes into Miami and makes a statement. Good luck getting adjustments to win Game 2


----------



## reHEATed

well we couldnt make anything at the end...bad loss


----------



## nickrock23

stan stan stan...

should have got a tech in the first quarter to let the refs know this can't go on. 

awful coaching in the last 4 minutes.


----------



## nickrock23

ian said:


> Everyone told me Wade would get 40


he did get 40
fouled 40 times


----------



## PartisanRanger

Damnit, I was swearing at my TV the entire game. I couldn't believe the amount of fouls they were not calling as well as how the Pistons never seemed to miss. This has put us in a pretty big hole, it's never good to drop one at home, but I think we will come back with a fresh plan in Game 2.


----------



## reHEATed

10 ft attempts

thank you refs for setting the tempo directly into Detroits favor. What BS


----------



## ian

wadeshaqeddie said:


> 10 ft attempts
> 
> thank you refs for setting the tempo directly into Detroits favor. What BS


Pistons had 12


----------



## reHEATed

ian said:


> Pistons had 12


yes. The refs set the tempo in this game. We average the second most ft's in the league, and for damn good reason. The refs took the ft's away and put the game in Detroits tempo, by being physical with nothing at all being called. Wade and shaq got hacked time after time with no calls. The games' rules arent supposed to be different because Detroit is playing


----------



## mippo

Detroit had 12 fouls. 

You went the whole game with 12 fouls against a team that generates almost the most fouls in the league? 

That's complete bull****. The game was called fairly in the sense that each team had similar amount of fouls, but heavily in Detroit's favor that almost no fouls were called period. It sets the tempo completely in Detroit's favor. If it's a tightly called game, Miami probably wins instead. 

There should've been around 20 fouls on each team, that wouldn't heavily favor either side and it's typically about how many fouls are NORMALLY called each game. 

Detroit did play great and possibly still would've won, but it would be nice if the game were called fairly.


----------



## TheTruth

this is why i love detroit and also are fans.......when we lose our players and fans dont cry about fouls and nonsense. 

d-town love


----------



## Lord Toranaga

wadeshaqeddie said:


> yes. The refs set the tempo in this game. We average the second most ft's in the league, and for damn good reason. The refs took the ft's away and put the game in Detroits tempo, by being physical with nothing at all being called. Wade and shaq got hacked time after time with no calls. The games' rules arent supposed to be different because Detroit is playing


The pistons average the second least fouls per game. Seemed like a well called game to me.


----------



## TheTruth

the LORD has spoken.......boo yah!


----------



## reHEATed

Lord Toranaga said:


> The pistons average the second least fouls per game. Seemed like a well called game to me.


because as stan said, they play by an entirely different rule book. Fouls that are called in normal games are not called in Pistons games


----------



## KaBoOm !!!

We gave ourselves a chance to win this game and we blew it, so we have no excuse, yes there were bad calls,no calls or W/E but we still came back and were unable to execute when it mattered(which is rare but makes sense against detroit's defense), Detroit on the other hand played a great game, they were raping us on the offensive end, although they are very efficient they aren't exactly known for theyre offense, they had the tempo and the momentum on their side and came up with a win. Now can Detroit do it twice? Yes they can, but I believe we will come up with a good adjustment for next game. We know Detroit's defense will be there, albeit they might have little lapses, but I think theyre offense will be the factor, can they score like they did tonight? We need wade to come up with a good bounce back game, we need to match them defensively, and need to surpass them offensively, keeping them off the glass will also be helpful. Well peace ya'll have a good night all though its sad our team lost.


----------



## TheTruth

thank you for a little respect.....you guys will make changes and play better...no doubt. 

peace


----------



## TheTruth

Watchin' Wade's Press conference now.......He's all class....good interview....I've always liked him.....It makes me wonder why people do such unclassy things like....arm flexing and stuff of that nature.

oh well just thought id give D. Wade some admiration for class and obviously talent..


----------



## Copper

I think the biggest factor in Miamis loss was Wade forcing way too much. He essentially took the game onto himself even though he was having a tough time getting shots all night. Detroit wont let guys have open looks. That is why D Jones always has such a hard time against us. Eddie will benefit because he is the one player that will possibly see an open shot once in a while.


----------



## JoeD

This is the single most sad display of baseless whining I can remember seeing. The refs are obviously carrying out an agenda to get the Pistons in the finals vs the Spurs so we can have 70 point games. Wade just can't overcome the superstar treatment that Chauncey and Tayshaun recieve. :angel: 

I don't mind though...With all the overbearing arrogance and sheer hate (by a few) coming into this, I actually expected all the exuses.

Maybe you guys should call your team and explain to them what an inferior team the Pistons acutally are...show them the point differential or something.

Pistons in 4.


----------



## maswe12

TheTruth said:


> this is why i love detroit and also are fans.......when we lose our players and fans dont cry about fouls and nonsense.
> 
> d-town love


Game was called fairly. They let alot go for both teams but that style is better for detroit. But dont be a hypocrite, you guys were crying last week with Reggies shot. 

Pistons looked like champs tonight, everyone was hitting...we didnt pick up the defense until the 4th Q.


----------



## TheTruth

the other guy was cryin....big time.....either way. i wasnt cryin about reggies shot.....

peace


----------



## reHEATed

TheTruth said:


> the other guy was cryin....big time.....either way. i wasnt cryin about reggies shot.....
> 
> peace


damn right I was. And I will keep doing so as long as the refs dictate the tempo of the game, a tempo that obviously favors detroit

this game was called FAIRLY. Both teams got called with few fouls, even though it was a very physical. But my problem is that the games with the other 28 teams are not called this loosely, and the loosely called physcial game favors detroits style of play. I would much rather both teams get called for 25 fouls, like both teams deserved to in this game.

see, I agree the game was called fairly. I just dont like the tempo set. With a game this physcial, 10 ft attempts and 12 is just utterly pathetic


----------



## TheTruth

are you kidding me? <strike>who opened the retard lobe of your brain?</strike> a loosely called game in terms of fouls benifits you guys.

I cant believe you even said that.


----------



## maswe12

Refs didnt play ****ty defense...refs didnt make us take stupid shots. Yeah it was an advantage for detroit the way the game was being called...but it was 80-80 and we didnt make any plays. This team gets wade thinking too much...so when he gets open, and he did alot tonight, he forced shots. Wade needs to calm down, take a step back and let the game come to him even if the refs are letting em play. Wade didnt attack strong after the ben wallace block and that took away alot of his game. 

The last 2 games vs detroit...we've had very good success with wade out of the game. The whole detroit defense is a trap set up for him and even though he is an amazing player, he is playing right into their trap. Stan needs to think of a way to utilize wade in a way that doesnt play to their strengths. I think dwyane will come out better on wed, but over this series there needs to be adjustments. 

On the bright side I thought the pistons played their A game tonight, and with the exception of Ejones we played a C+ game---and the game was still there for the taking. Detroit is not a lockdown team at home so homecourt adv wont be as important in this series as it normally is. Its just one game...we were rusty and I think we can play alot better and play with this team. Better defense and smarter play on offense and we'll be fine.


----------



## Copper

If they called it tight Shaq and Zo wouldnt be around to see the final score.


----------



## reHEATed

TheTruth said:


> are you kidding me? <strike>who opened the retard lobe of your brain?</strike> a loosely called game in terms of fouls benifits you guys.
> 
> I cant believe you even said that.


no way

not when we score as many points from the line as we usually do....shaq would of been called for more fouls in a normally called game, no doubt, but same with Ben and Sheed on the Pistons. And we would of gotten our normal 15 points from the ft line, and wade would of been able to drive, not having to shoot so many jumpers. 

and our depth is better with detroit....a tightly called game favors Miami


----------



## Darth Bryant

Here we go again with the ref conspiracys. Satan Stern is at it again I guess.. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## reHEATed

Copper said:


> If they called it tight Shaq and Zo wouldnt be around to see the final score.


Ben and sheed wouldnt either


----------



## sMaK

maswe12 said:


> Refs didnt play ****ty defense...refs didnt make us take stupid shots. Yeah it was an advantage for detroit the way the game was being called...but it was 80-80 and we didnt make any plays. This team gets wade thinking too much...so when he gets open, and he did alot tonight, he forced shots. Wade needs to calm down, take a step back and let the game come to him even if the refs are letting em play. Wade didnt attack strong after the ben wallace block and that took away alot of his game.
> 
> The last 2 games vs detroit...we've had very good success with wade out of the game. The whole detroit defense is a trap set up for him and even though he is an amazing player, he is playing right into their trap. Stan needs to think of a way to utilize wade in a way that doesnt play to their strengths. I think dwyane will come out better on wed, but over this series there needs to be adjustments.
> 
> On the bright side I thought the pistons played their A game tonight, and with the exception of Ejones we played a C+ game---and the game was still there for the taking. Detroit is not a lockdown team at home so homecourt adv wont be as important in this series as it normally is. Its just one game...we were rusty and I think we can play alot better and play with this team. Better defense and smarter play on offense and we'll be fine.


Great, great post.

The refs called an OK game. It wasn't horrible though. Yeah there were some no calls, but we got some calls too. SVG shouldn't have said **** about the refs, because in reality we played like ****. Our defense minus a few guys was horrible. The coaching was horrible. Dwayne Wade was horrible. We just played horrible, period. 

And you know what, that's fine. This is the first game we've lost in the playoffs. This is Wade's first bad game. Really all he needs to do is calm down. He looked so nervous out there. No one expected him to be so nervous, but remember fellas, he's a freakin' sophomore. He'll be fine on Wed.


----------



## maswe12

wadeshaqeddie said:


> no way
> 
> not when we score as many points from the line as we usually do....shaq would of been called for more fouls in a normally called game, no doubt, but same with Ben and Sheed on the Pistons. And we would of gotten our normal 15 points from the ft line, and wade would of been able to drive, not having to shoot so many jumpers.
> 
> and our depth is better with detroit....a tightly called game favors Miami


Yup and we get a ton of points in the paint...where most of the fouls occur. Det gets the mid range jumpers that dont usually draw fouls.


----------



## WSU151

PartisanRanger said:


> Damnit, I was swearing at my TV the entire game. I couldn't believe the amount of fouls they were not calling as well as how the Pistons never seemed to miss. This has put us in a pretty big hole, it's never good to drop one at home, but I think we will come back with a fresh plan in Game 2.


Heat got away with a lot of fouls at the end. I wasn't really pissed about the calls/non calls because both teams got away with a lot of crap. I was most pissed about the Pistons seemingly making every shot in the third/end of the fourth.


----------



## maswe12

Also, Wade didnt look good after the long layoff in game 1 vs washington...he takes time to get into rythym. Its very tough from running on concrete like he did vs was and nj to running in muck like he is going to in this series. It will take time for him to adjust and learn. Wade needs to take a back seat for a large portion of the game so the pistons defense doesnt have something to trap us into. Let eddie get into the game, feed shaq...take 10-14 shots at most going into the 3rd and pick it up after the pistons have shifted their focus.


----------



## nickrock23

Copper said:


> If they called it tight Shaq and Zo wouldnt be around to see the final score.


what are you talkin about, the pistons shot jumpers all game. we killed you in the paint. 

listen haslem got tackled by corliss last year during the regular season and there was no call. corliss admitted he wanted to prevent the layup and make him shoot free throws. 

you guys have amazing defenders, and it sort of takes over, even when they foul refs attribute it to good D. i have respect for the Pistons, at least they arent out there acting like Ginobili. 

BUT there is no way that both teams combined committed only 24 fouls. there was something like 50 free throws in the spurs/suns game and they dont play 1/2 as physical as our teams. the tone was set early when shaq was fouled on a dunk and they didnt call it. it led to keyon getting hacked on a layup and no call, and haslem getting kneed in the back and pushed by the wallaces and getting called for a travel. they called it loose both ways , the heat just didnt take advantage of that. they should have been holding Rip on curls, and fouling harder when they did foul.

Heat shot a better % and we haven't played in a week. the series is nowhere near being over.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

JoeD said:


> This is the single most sad display of baseless whining I can remember seeing.


That's what happens when fans get spoiled. The Heat have had a fairly easy road to the conference finals, without their best player, and they've still gone 8-0. Now they're in a heavyweight battle, and Heat fans need to expect to get outplayed on some nights. The series is far from over, but the officiating was better tonight than in most playoff games so far. Detroit just played amazing defense and the Heat couldn't adjust. They need to review tape, make adjustments, and come back with a better gameplan in game two. It's a long series.


----------



## -33-

I was playing poker while watching the game (won $15, so there is a positive tonight), so I didn't get to see it as closely as I would have liked, but here's my take on what I saw:

1. Stan Van Gundy got Outcoached. 
In the final 3 minutes, Larry Brown out coached SVG and that's why we lost. Bottomline. Putting Shaq and Zo on the floor for the first time all season in the middle of an Eastern Conference Finals game is ridiculous. It's just not good coaching Stan!!! Stan Van Gundy has done a good job, but he's gotta be one of the worst at making adjustments during the game...he's horrible at it. I know that coaches can't put the ball in the basket or play D, but Larry Brown ran the double screen play for Rip how many times and they probably scored on over 80% of them. I think he even ran in twice in the final minutes. What kind of shots did we get? Wade shot a 3 from 4 feet behind the line, Wade show a fadeaway with a hand in his face, and Eddie ran through Sheed on the baseline b/c he was trying to make something happen before the shot clock died. It's sad that it had to come down to that, but we didn't execute, and SVG didn't help the matter b/c he didn't put our guys in a position to succeed like Larry Brown did. Chalk up 1 win and homecourt advantage to the Pistons because of it.

2. We gotta get to the line, and control the glass. We shot a better % from the field, and lost by 9 points. The difference was 3's and FT's. You can't blame the refs for everything, we didn't get to the line b/c we didn't attack the rim like we usually do. Having Shaq back should've probably INCREASED our FT attempts, not decrease them. Our effort on the glass was half-assed too. Udonis got outrebounded, Alonzo and Shaq didn't get many either. If we don't control the glass, we don't win. That's what I said before the game, and I think it'll be the key all series. The team that wins the battle of the boards is gonna get the win. 

3. It's 1 game, Don't Panic
We haven't lost a game in over a month, and it hurts to lose that game now, but it's not the end of the world. We gotta get one in Detroit now, it's as easy as that. Wednesday's game is huge. If we get down 2-0, we're gonna be hurting pretty bad. I don't think Sheed will blow up like he did tonight, he played outside almost all game, and if he's not hitting it'll really hurt their offense. Hopefully we can adjust and be more effective on Wednesday.


----------



## nickrock23

http://www.dwyanewade.org/images/allball.jpg 


some say good defense, i say "benefit of the doubt"


----------



## kidd2rj

the problem is that the refs buy into the pistons tempo. pistons are going to body up everyone and have a lot of contact yet refs won't call fouls. if the suns go out there tomorrow and body up and make contact like detroit does, the entire suns team is going to foul out. refs allow it to happen. with the amount of contact that the pistons create on defense, half the team should foul out but the refs decide to let the little reach ins go and only call the major contact yet on the other end, someone will get called for having their hand on on billups hip. it's not right and refs need to get more consistent. call the hand checks on the pistons and the reach ins and then we'll see a much better game.


----------



## rasheed rules

please quite your crying about the refs
put the ball in the hoop


----------



## SHAQ denied

see what happens when your on rolds barry broke down now shaq
pistons in four


----------



## maswe12

I dont know why the refs dont call the reach ins, but if they arent calling it...we should reach in too.


----------



## P33r~

nickrock23 said:


> http://www.dwyanewade.org/images/allball.jpg
> 
> 
> some say good defense, i say "benefit of the doubt"


That has to be possibly the worst example to use when whining about the refs. That is CLEAN, no doubt. It's not benefit of doubt, yes it is great defense.

Please Heat fans stop with the theories of the NBA officials wanting Detroit to repeat. I know it's hard because it was your first loss in a month, so get over it. I have no doubt you guys will come out hard the next game and play well, so please stop with the whining now and look towards what you guys can fix for the next game. Officiating did not lose you this.


----------



## Darth Bryant

kidd2rj said:


> the problem is that the refs buy into the pistons tempo. pistons are going to body up everyone and have a lot of contact yet refs won't call fouls. if the suns go out there tomorrow and body up and make contact like detroit does, the entire suns team is going to foul out. refs allow it to happen. with the amount of contact that the pistons create on defense, half the team should foul out but the refs decide to let the little reach ins go and only call the major contact yet on the other end, someone will get called for having their hand on on billups hip. it's not right and refs need to get more consistent. call the hand checks on the pistons and the reach ins and then we'll see a much better game.


 :boohoo:


----------



## KaBoOm !!!

> 1. Stan Van Gundy got Outcoached.
> In the final 3 minutes, Larry Brown out coached SVG and that's why we lost. Bottomline. Putting Shaq and Zo on the floor for the first time all season in the middle of an Eastern Conference Finals game is ridiculous. It's just not good coaching Stan!!! Stan Van Gundy has done a good job, but he's gotta be one of the worst at making adjustments during the game...he's horrible at it. I know that coaches can't put the ball in the basket or play D, but Larry Brown ran the double screen play for Rip how many times and they probably scored on over 80% of them. I think he even ran in twice in the final minutes. What kind of shots did we get? Wade shot a 3 from 4 feet behind the line, Wade show a fadeaway with a hand in his face, and Eddie ran through Sheed on the baseline b/c he was trying to make something happen before the shot clock died. It's sad that it had to come down to that, but we didn't execute, and SVG didn't help the matter b/c he didn't put our guys in a position to succeed like Larry Brown did. Chalk up 1 win and homecourt advantage to the Pistons because of it.
> 
> 2. We gotta get to the line, and control the glass. We shot a better % from the field, and lost by 9 points. The difference was 3's and FT's. You can't blame the refs for everything, we didn't get to the line b/c we didn't attack the rim like we usually do. Having Shaq back should've probably INCREASED our FT attempts, not decrease them. Our effort on the glass was half-assed too. Udonis got outrebounded, Alonzo and Shaq didn't get many either. If we don't control the glass, we don't win. That's what I said before the game, and I think it'll be the key all series. The team that wins the battle of the boards is gonna get the win.
> 
> 3. It's 1 game, Don't Panic
> We haven't lost a game in over a month, and it hurts to lose that game now, but it's not the end of the world. We gotta get one in Detroit now, it's as easy as that. Wednesday's game is huge. If we get down 2-0, we're gonna be hurting pretty bad. I don't think Sheed will blow up like he did tonight, he played outside almost all game, and if he's not hitting it'll really hurt their offense. Hopefully we can adjust and be more effective on Wednesday.


My exact feelings.


----------



## nickrock23

P33r~ said:


> That has to be possibly the worst example to use when whining about the refs. That is CLEAN, no doubt. It's not benefit of doubt, yes it is great defense.
> 
> Please Heat fans stop with the theories of the NBA officials wanting Detroit to repeat. I know it's hard because it was your first loss in a month, so get over it. I have no doubt you guys will come out hard the next game and play well, so please stop with the whining now and look towards what you guys can fix for the next game. Officiating did not lose you this.


you dont see wade's fingers do you? thats cause bens hands are on them


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man, im really scared now, were down, somthign that hasnt happened to us, man all i can hope is that we need to win next game!!..being down 2-0 going to your opponents home is a death trap. Im curius to see how Wade adjusts and if he can have a better game. I sure hope so. i kinda wish we got Shaq/Eddie the ball lil more at the end, wade was struggling, dont force it into him, just wasnt having a good game.


----------



## Brian.

nickrock23 said:


> you dont see wade's fingers do you? thats cause bens hands are on them


his fingers? Do you really want them to start calling fouls everytime a player touches another players fingers? Teams wouldn't have enough players on their rosters to make it through the game.


----------



## the wall

nickrock23 said:


> you dont see wade's fingers do you? thats cause bens hands are on them



Last I heard NBA has this rule that on a shot hand is part of the ball...and as Brian said, the refs aren't gonna call touching another players finger; especially in the playoffs


----------



## Copper

nickrock23 said:


> http://www.dwyanewade.org/images/allball.jpg
> 
> 
> some say good defense, i say "benefit of the doubt"


 If you are gonna post a pick that tries to imply Wade was fouled? you might wanna find one that isnt a picture perfect block. :angel:


----------



## reHEATed

Copper said:


> If you are gonna post a pick that tries to imply Wade was fouled? you might wanna find one that isnt a picture perfect block. :angel:


like this one?


----------



## nickrock23

SHAQ denied said:


> see what happens when your on rolds barry broke down now shaq
> pistons in four


good call.. it's a toss-up between you and gilbert arenas for "nostradamus of the 21st century"


----------

